# Finding suitable white sand



## magpie (2 Jun 2010)

Dear all

still trying to sort out substrates for the new aquarium.  I have the Colombo Flora Base on order from plantedbox (thank you!) and now looking at sand to form the front two edges (aquarium viewed from in front and right side) and for a delination of a 'path' winding from front left to back right.  

I really like the Unipac Congo (http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/unipac-congo-aquarium-sand-125kg-p-2826.html), but it may well be way, way too dark once it's in the water.

so looked on ebay, and found this: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/White-Sand-Aq...m&pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item45ee690fcb

and wondered if anyone had any thoughts on whether it would be suitable? Clearly there's not much to tell, except that it looks *very* fine - so may clog filters and be endlessly cloudy? 

all thoughts welcome.  The ADA Nile sand is always an option, but it's eyewateringly expensive... 

m


----------



## Nick16 (2 Jun 2010)

have you looked at argos play sand? 15kg for Â£2 or Â£3 is a bargain. 
just give it a wash and wack it in. if after a few months it starts going a bit manky as most sands do, simply suck it out with some tubing and then put in some fresh! after all you have 15kg of it! 

beware however, that the sand will sink through the columbo stuff and end up on the bottom, so you 'division' line may become skewed.


----------



## magpie (2 Jun 2010)

Wow, that was fast.... someone else is stuck on a computer and had enough of staring out of the window for inspiration? 

thank you

I had planned a finite dividing line - at the moment (in planning) the plastic lawn edging, to be hidden by plants - so that the path and front will be well separated - will I fail? 

and

off to look at Argos play sand now. Actually, we have some of that from a floor painting project (long story) It's very yellow, but as you say, it's free...   ANd maybe a touch of ADA Branco (less expensive than Nile sand) for when I take pictures>!

thanks 

m


----------



## Garuf (2 Jun 2010)

Tescos play sand is the whitest I've come across it's very fine though so it may well be worth adding MTS or corys to keep it turned over.


----------



## bigmatt (2 Jun 2010)

My play sand looked very yellow before getting it in the tank, but once it's in it's very, very pale!
M


----------



## Garuf (2 Jun 2010)

Yeah, it's also well worth considering it will bounce light around much like a reflector meaning you get areas with very high levels of par at the substrate.


----------



## magpie (2 Jun 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's also well worth considering it will bounce light around much like a reflector meaning you get areas with very high levels of par at the substrate.



Ummm... is that A Good Thing? Or bad? I'm hoping it means that the low level carpetting plants (I have my sights set on HC, but realise it might not work) will get more light and be happier? 

thank you all for the input. 

m


----------



## Garuf (2 Jun 2010)

It can be both good or badm depends on how on the ball you are with your co2.


----------



## magpie (2 Jun 2010)

rats

beginner

== unlikely to be on the ball *at all* but have got a tank that's 90 x 75 x 18 and would like to scape out a path winding through the centre.  Seems to work best with pale sand. 

will start looking at other ideas of how to scape that.  Or just go with it and see if it makes a horrible mess...


----------



## Garuf (2 Jun 2010)

Make sure you use a barrier and be careful with water changes and you'll be fine. It's well worth waiting for the plants to grow in before adding any shrimp/substrate dwellers as they'll make the worst mess.


----------



## magpie (2 Jun 2010)

will do

I've got the plastic lawn edging to use as a barrier... we'll see how it does... 

thanks, Gareth

m


----------

